# For the vaping folk



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Pitbull Vape Juice is a line of e juice I have been able to sample and it's YUMMY. But they also donate a portion of profits to rescues and their newest flavors 100% is going to a rescue local to them. So if you're looking for new juice I'd check them out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cool! Do they have a menthol one?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

cool ill check it out


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes they have menthol AND Ammo Is ow famous. He is the logo dog for Brindle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

